

CEF 3 for Python - Chromium Embedded Framework: Chrome for your python app - wusatiuk
http://code.google.com/p/cefpython/

======
wusatiuk
Tomczak Czarek - author of CEF - got a new project sponsor and in recent days
there have been several nice releases.

Don´t know how you feel, but I got thousands of ideas in mind, which don´t
have to be solved via Qt4 WebKit anymore.

